# My 'family'



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

These are my 'kids'!  I don't know what I would do without them!! 

First picture is of all 3 of them,
second picture is of Owen the English Bull Terrier 10 months old 
third picture is of my 13 year old Terrier mix (I call her a Westie on stilts!!) Abbi ( Short for Abbi - Normal!! :smile
Forth is of my Mastiff/Pit mix 2 month old puppy - Titus


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww they're cute, i love the coloring on your bull terrier, brindle is so pretty.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice dogs you have there. Titus is going to be a BIG boy when he grows up, what a cutie!


----------

